# No more eBay 522 activations



## mikew1976 (Mar 16, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Dish for the 3rd time. According to the supervisor I spoke with Dish has sent internal memos that 522's are not to be activated to non-DHA customers and the computer system has been changed such that they cannot add a 522 to these accounts. The supervisor was aware that units had been activated as recently as last week and in none too accomodating terms stated that they will not activate any more. With the way Dish works I wouldn't be incredibly surprised if someone reports tomorrow that they were able to get their's activated, but it sounds as if Dish has taken a stance against this happening.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, I ran into this tonight. Wish I had known before I bought one. The seller has been more than fair though and I'm returning for a full refund.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish and its wonderful customer unfriendly policies.........


----------



## mikew1976 (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, as frustrating as this all has been, at least the eBay seller is offering me a full refund including shipping both ways. Whether or not I will stay a Dish Network customer remains to be seen . . . I would caution existing customers purchasing a 522 or 322 that you're in for a big headache.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish comes out with these dual tuner receivers which helps lowers hardware costs and lowers piracy from account stacking, yet this cannot be fully implemented because they will not activate them for existing subscribers. They need to ramp up production of the 322's and 522's if they want to keep their customers.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Jacob S with all the supply shortages we had in the first three months of this year the 522 and 322 were never in short supply. Even with the DHA give away pricing they haven't been able to deplete the supply. Mostly because they are still cursed with bugs.


----------



## Poosh (Sep 16, 2002)

You know I read all of this when it was first posted And yeah I would really like a 522 but I just thought oh well you know I can wait no big deal. But the more time passes by and the more I think about it the more it hacks me off that their established loyal customers are not allowed to even purchase one at any price and use it. I guess to a point like anything else seeing something and knowing about something that ou want and not being able to have it makes you want it even more.

Sorry just my little rant.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

boba said:


> Even with the DHA give away pricing they haven't been able to deplete the supply. Mostly because they are still cursed with bugs.


 That's a ridiculous statement to make. How many potential customers (non-technical types) have any clue about software bugs that may exist in these receivers ?? Very, very few... I researched this receiver myself, including information on this site, and still went with it.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

Dish completely ignores their current customers.


----------



## Joe236 (Oct 15, 2003)

Got my new 322 activated......I bought it off Ebay and they knew it. Gave me the run around at first but after a little talk with the executive support staff they activated it for me. I already have a 522 on my account that I activated when they first came out so that might have something to due with them deciding to let me add it to my account. Anyhow....the Executive CSR told me first to just hang on to the 322 for awhile because I would SOON be able to activate it to my account when they make them available to current no DHP subscribers. That is the same thing that the Charlie chat email told me about a month ago, so I expect them to eventually let regular customers have them, just not right now.....It has nothing to do with supply issues, but bugs in my opinion since they have plenty on hand for lease.


----------

